

Gittip, Year One - jdorfman
https://medium.com/building-gittip/f1217a9f0bf0

======
shurcooL
Congrats Chad and everyone involved! You've done so much to change the world
in just one year (if Gittip didn't exist today, my perception of the world
would be very different), and this is only the start. Here's to a great year
ahead. It's about to get real exciting. :D

~~~
whit537
Thanks, man. :)

